
Why you should stop using Git rebase - ingve
http://open.bekk.no/why-you-should-stop-using-git-rebase
======
dasil003
The idea that resolving conflicts in a merge commit is better than in
individual rebased commits is very very wrong. It might be more expedient, but
it is also more likely to do introduce a difficult-to-bisect error than
considering each commit _as if written in the current state of the world_.

------
andreiw
Like everything that's nice in theory, in practice rebasing is the only way to
keep your sanity. It may be used in a quilt-like manner to apply your own
changes to a foreign code base. For example, this is useful to develop
features before they are ready for upstreaming. With rebase, you are applying
your own changes on top of changed code, not the other way around, a much
simpler and better scoped (in terms of time) activity, especially when the
underlying codebase undergoes radical changes of its own. And whrn you're done
and ready for upstreaming - you have a current set of simple changes against
upstream, that are easy to review one by one, not a weird mixture of bits due
to merges.

------
edwhitesell
Discussion from the post yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15263575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15263575)

